# Neu und lieferbar - PC-Games-PC High-End-Edition mit Ivy-Bridge-CPU [Anzeige]



## pcgh_Daniel_W (14. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Neu und lieferbar - PC-Games-PC High-End-Edition mit Ivy-Bridge-CPU [Anzeige]* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Neu und lieferbar - PC-Games-PC High-End-Edition mit Ivy-Bridge-CPU [Anzeige]


----------



## kay-braungart1981 (14. Mai 2012)

Das sol ein high end pc sein ich weiss ja nicht vorallem hat der eine ati karte drine damit wird das nie ein high end pc


----------



## SwonVIP (20. Mai 2012)

Naja... 8 GB Speicher.... ATI Graka... i5 Prozessor? Also da gibt es deutlich bessere Kisten ;D


----------



## Enisra (20. Mai 2012)

na, dann lasst doch mal sehen, nicht immer nur behaupten sondern auch liefern


----------



## Nemesis7884 (10. Juni 2012)

gibts das ding auch für die schweiz? ein schöneres gehäuse, eine kleine ssd und ne gtx 670 und dat wird wat


----------



## JayJay84H (10. Juni 2012)

@SwonVIP: Ja, da muss ich dir absolut Recht geben. Also High-End ist dieser rechner nun wirklich bei weitem nicht!
Von der Leistung her ist der Preis absolut überteuert!


----------



## Kerkilabro (10. Juni 2012)

High End mit Onboardsound


----------



## JayJay84H (10. Juni 2012)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> High End mit Onboardsound


 
naja zwar muss OnBoard sound bei weitem nicht schelcht sein ...aber irgendwie hast Recht


----------



## Enisra (10. Juni 2012)

JayJay84H schrieb:


> naja zwar muss OnBoard sound bei weitem nicht schelcht sein ...aber irgendwie hast Recht


 
nein
nicht wirklich, nur wenn man so auf dem Werteverständniss von vor so 5 Jahren ist festhängt


----------



## BORG2000 (16. Juni 2012)

Um das Geld was der kostet grigt man besseres ! Alternat war immer schon zu teuer für das was sie verbauen.


----------



## Enisra (16. Juni 2012)

BORG2000 schrieb:


> Um das Geld was der kostet grigt man besseres ! Alternat war immer schon zu teuer für das was sie verbauen.


 
Ja ne
das hört man oft, aber irgendwie will das keiner so recht belegen


----------



## svd (16. Juni 2012)

Über den Preis kann man ja streiten. Ein vergleichbares System, selbst zusammengestellt, ist ca. 100€ günstiger.

8GB RAM werden auch im Jahre 2012 nicht oft ausgenutzt. Von reinen Gamern schon gar nicht.

Der leicht übertaktbare "Core-i5 3570K" ist quasi genauso schnell wie seine i7 Geschwister, die "IvyBridge" Architektur derzeit die Speerspitze im Heimcomputerbereich.

Und die HD7870 ist immer noch vergleichbar mit der GTX580 (wer würde die GTX580 als "langsam" bezeichen?)

Sorry, wer das "High-End" in diesem System nicht erkennt, ist, was das Wissen um Hardware angeht, wohl nicht ganz auf dem neuesten Stand. Computerhardware lässt sich heute einfach nicht mehr so bewerten, wie noch vor 8 Jahren.
Die Größe der Nummer nach der Modellbezeichnung ist schon lange nicht mehr direkt proportional zur erwartenden Leistung.

edit: Anstatt einer 2000GB Festplatte hätte aber evtl. nur eine 1000GB HDD, dafür SSD für das Betriebssystem gepasst.
Booten und betriebsbereit sein dauert sonst immer noch länger, als auf Toilette gehen...


----------



## JayJay84H (16. Juni 2012)

Das will keiner belegen weil sie einfach denken ..es gibt so und soviel ram udn weils ihn igbt will ich ihn haben ..egal ob ich ihn brauche oder nicht ^^ Ist nicht nur beim Ram so. Ich kenne da einige Leute ^^


----------



## Harry-der-Aal (19. Juni 2012)

also mal ganz ehrlich ich weiß ja nicht wer diesen Pc zusammengebaut hat aber die teile sind ja mal fast völlig wirre zusammen gestellt! ein intel cpu harmoniert am besten mit ner Nvidia karte! und AMD cpus am besten mit ATI grafik! der bastler dieses pc's sollte sich besser nochmal informieren mit google!


----------



## trayn (19. Juni 2012)

Harry-der-Aal schrieb:


> also mal ganz ehrlich ich weiß ja nicht wer diesen Pc zusammengebaut hat aber die teile sind ja mal fast völlig wirre zusammen gestellt! ein intel cpu harmoniert am besten mit ner Nvidia karte! und AMD cpus am besten mit ATI grafik! der bastler dieses pc's sollte sich besser nochmal informieren mit google!


 Was für ein Schwachsinn.
Also sowas von Schwachsinn.


Ich weiß nicht woher das kommt das Nvidia+Intel und AMD+AMD(ATI) sich besser harmonieren.

Gib mir Belege bzw Beweiße.


An alle wer denkt das Nvidia+Intel und AMD+AMD(ATI) sich besser harmonieren, der sollte Fachliche beratung über sich ergehen!.


----------



## Cryzen (22. Juni 2012)

SwonVIP schrieb:


> Naja... 8 GB Speicher.... ATI Graka... i5 Prozessor? Also da gibt es deutlich bessere Kisten ;D


 
musst ja nicht diese kaufe wird nur als beispiel gezeigt


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (22. Juni 2012)

nochmal kurz  überarbeitet was man für 1149 Euronen bekommen könnte:

IntelCore i5-3570K ...................................210 Euro
XFX Radeon HD 7870 Black Edition...........305 Euro 
ASRock H61M/U3S3.. .............................55 Euro
Corsair 1333 8GB ....................................45 Euro
Seagate Barracuda...................................95 Euro
be quiet 600w ..........................................85 Euro 
Corsair Hydro H60 CPU-Kühler..................65 Euro
BitFenix Shinobi - black ...........................55 Euro
Samsung SH-B123L ...............................60 Euro
Arctic Lüfter 12 cm (2mal) .......................12 zusammen
Samsung 830 Series 128GB....................100 Euro
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium....... 55 Euro
=1142**/***

was man bekommt:
IntelCore i5-3570K ...................................210 Euro
Radeon HD 7870 Saphirre.........................275 Euro *
ASRock Z77 Pro3....................................85  Euro
Corsair 1333 8GB ...................................45 Euro
Seagate st2000dl003...............................85 Euro
be quiet 500w..........................................70 Euro *
Scythe Mugen 3 .....................................40Euro
Sharkoon Nightfall usb3...........................55 Euro
Samsung sh222bb...................................20 Euro
Sharkoon Silent Eagle 2000.....................5 Euro*
KEINE SSD
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (OEM)..55 Euro
=945
--> demnach 200 Euro aufschlag fürs zusammenstellen/garantie/zusammenbau ect.

Wer selbst zusammenbaut 
spart in diesem fall also 200 Euro 
oder
erhält  wesentlich mehr oc power ergo leistung zusammmen mit einer ssd und nen blueray -spieler fürs gleiche geld




* zu wenig information / für jeweils kostengünstigste variante entschieden
** kann leicht höher ausfallen durch z.b versand,extra käbel,wärmeleitpaste,krimskram (max 30 euro sagen wir mal)
***können config-fehler/inkompatibilitäten aufgetreten sein


so damit jeder schnell vergleichen kann wie viel die für was verlangen und obs überzogen ist ect


----------



## svd (23. Juni 2012)

Ja, ist fast richtig.

Bei deinem Beispielsystem gibt es tatsächlich eine nicht optimale Kombination in der Konfiguration. 
So ist es verschenktes Potential, einen Prozessor mit "K" Suffix auf ein Mainboard mit "H" Chipsatz zu setzen, da sonst der freie Multiplikator nicht genützt werden kann. (Der PC also weniger, bzw., keine OC Power hätte...)

Da der 3570K eine IvyBridge CPU ist, macht es Sinn, diesen auf ein natives IvyBridge Board zu stecken. 
Und das günstigste Mainboard mit Z77 Chipsatz und voller ATX Größe ist das, auch von Alternate verbaute, "ASRock Z77 Pro 3".

Du müsstest halt an einer anderen Position wieder 30€ einsparen, um unter den 1149€ zu bleiben.


edit: Um fair zu bleiben, müsstest du sämtliche Komponenten natürlich auch einzeln bei Alternate selber bestellen. Dort kostet alles ein wenig über 1059€ (mit günstigster HD7870). 
Der Aufschlag für die Assemblierung und den anderen Kram reduziert sich somit auf 90€. 
Die im Prinzip zwar aus der HD7870 eine GTX670 machen könnten, oder fast eine ordentliche SSD ermöglichen, für "Normalos", die eine Abneigung gegen Schraubenzieher haben, aber gerade noch vertretbar sind.
(Ist in der Autowerkstatt ja im Prinzip genauso.)


----------



## DerBloP (23. Juni 2012)

mir gefällt nur das Wort "High End" nicht...ansonsten OK...aber Garantie bekommt man auch auf einzelteile, deshalb zieht dieses Argument nicht. So ein Rechner ist nur was für Leute die wirklich keine Lust haben ich ein wenig mit der Materie auseinander zu setzen...Oder einfach genug Geld haben um sich jedes dritte Jahr einen neuen PC zu kaufen.


----------



## x2 (30. Juni 2012)

Weshalb kostet das Teil denn mittlerweile sogar noch 30€ mehr als hier angegeben? (1179 statt 1149)... kann man ja bald die 7870 durch eine 7950 ersetzen 

@Harry-der-Aal: Verstehe deinen wirren Kommentar nicht ganz...Google hilft auch dir


----------



## Suppo63 (10. Juli 2012)

Suche gerade einen Nachfolger für mein AMD 940 BE / 280 GTX System und habe trotz des hohen Preises fast schon eine Kaufentscheidung gefällt, aber die miese Systemplatte hat mich dann doch von einen Kauf zurücktreten lassen. In Bewertungen recht hohe Ausfallraten und langsame Performence, so vermiest mir diese Festplatte diesen Rechner. Geringe Lautstärke ist nicht alles, mit meiner 1 TB WD Caviar Black habe ich gut leben können. 
SSD scheidet für mich wegen des Platzbedarfs von Steam und Co zur Zeit leider aus und bei vielen Bekannten auftretende Probleme, lassen mich derzeit noch bei den rotierenden Scheiben verweilen.


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (12. Juli 2012)

@Suppo63
mit nem 940BE solltest du eigentlich noch ganz gut fahren ich hab ne cpu mit ähnlichen kaliber und die schafft auch  bf3 auf ner 64er map

mit dem kauf eines leistungsstarken cpu kühler(~30Euro),overlocken und vieleicht ne gebrauchte graka in richtung 5850/6870(100euro)  sollte dein system noch jahr auch neue spiele bewältigen ( ausser natürlich du spielst natürlich nur total war mit xtausend mann starken armeen oder der rest deines systems bottleneckt)


----------



## x2 (18. Juli 2012)

Verbesserungsvorschläge: Mini-SSD aus Samsung's 830er Serie, und da die HDD anscheinend teils auf Unmut stößt statt dieser z.B. die HD103SJ. 
Da es das Nightfall mittlerweile auch als PCGH-Edition gibt, könnte man vllt auch eher die PCGH-Edition verbauen..


----------



## BORG2000 (24. Juli 2012)

Für leute die sich keinen pc selber bauen wollen (www.xmx.de) ist noch immer die bessere alternative! MFG


----------



## jpEg (11. August 2012)

Wäre schön, wenn mein PC von innen so aufgeräumt aufsehen würde.


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (11. August 2012)

doppelpost


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (11. August 2012)

jpEg schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn mein PC von innen so aufgeräumt aufsehen würde.


 /sign bei mir ist einfach kabelgewirr die sata kabel sind zumbeispiel durch den festplattenkäfig gezogen damit sie nicht überall rumhängen und natürlich  staub staub und staub


----------



## tommy1977 (20. August 2012)

jpEg schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn mein PC von innen so aufgeräumt aufsehen würde.


 
Das Problem hatte ich auch, bevor ich mir ein vernünftiges PC-Gehäuse gesucht habe. Und nun ist alles schön übersichtlich trotz 4x HDD, 1x SSD, 2x Graka, 1x Soundkarte.

Falls es dich interessiert, ich hab mich nach langer Recherche für dieses entschieden: Thermaltake - Chaser MK-I


----------



## x2 (21. August 2012)

...also mittlerweile sieht dieser hier gegen manch anderes Angebot realtiv alt aus find ich...^^
z. B. der Gamescom-PC von Alternate oder auch evt. der GTX660-PC von PCGH sind mit 
128-GB-SSD ausgestattet und deutlich billliger (Alternate) bzw. etwas teurer (PCGH). 
Denke dieser sollte mal überarbeitet werden.


----------



## coolmodi1 (19. September 2012)

DDR 1333? wirklich? Die 2€ mehr für 1600, was bei ivy ganz schön was ausmachen kann, hätte man hier auch noch reinstecken können...


----------



## x2 (20. September 2012)

sag ich ja - überarbeiten 
beim dem Preis passt mittlerweile auch locker ne 128GB SSD von Samsung rein...


----------



## hawkytonk (26. September 2012)

ReflexXXxtreme schrieb:


> /sign bei mir ist einfach kabelgewirr die sata kabel sind zumbeispiel durch den festplattenkäfig gezogen damit sie nicht überall rumhängen und natürlich  staub staub und staub


 Ich hab ein Gehäuse von Silverstone, den Raven 02. Effektives Be- und Entlüftungsprinzig und Netzteil hinsichtlich Kühlung vom Rest getrennt. Durch FILTER vor den Lüftern brauch man sich um 90% der Staubmenge keinen Kopf zu machen. Ab und zu FILTER lehren reicht. Und das, obwohl die Luft unterhalb des Gehäuse angesaugt wird.
Nach 2 Jahren Nutzung habe ich jetzt die Menge an Staub im Gehäuse wie ich sie von anderen Gehäusen nach 3 Monaten Betrieb kenne. Und auch das nur aus dem Grund, weil ich die Filter nicht ständig reinige.


----------

